# List from a seller



## acpeacemaker (Mar 25, 2016)

This is a list from a certified seller I do know. They are not US. I have bought silver from them before. But this list has thrown me off. Thoughts, comments? Keep in mind I have dealt with them before. And there is a minimum order. 

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 25, 2016)

Hmmm... I'll take 10 kg of each, delivered to me. I'll pay as soon as they arrive. 

Beware.

Dave


----------



## alexxx (Mar 25, 2016)

well...

The prices are just a plain big red flag.
These guys are getting better and better at it.

They lure their victims with one or two small transactions to install trust... Than they slam you hard...

If you can get them at that price, buy a few truck loads and pay after delivery / inspection (no advances of any kind to pay the transport, duties or whatever).. Sell the loads, and retire somewhere... Buy yourself an island...

too good to be true..

my2c


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 25, 2016)

That's what threw me off. Ive had a $6k order in silver with them before. I'm wondering if it went under different management. Changed hands to a thief or something of that line....


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 26, 2016)

It sound inviting. If they will let you pay after delivery you should go that route. But I think you are fixing to get taken.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 26, 2016)

Maybe they accidentally sent you their buy price list instead of their sell price list.


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 26, 2016)

Now that would be embarrassing, wouldn't it. Certain to lead to a host of questions. 8) 

That happened once a long time ago at the company I worked for when a secretary accidentally
included a cost summary (our buy price and gross margin) along with the sales contract that was
sent FedEx to the end user. The salesman blew a gasket and the end user raked him over the coals
about why we were making "so much money" off him. :shock: 

I will say, that NEVER happened again as long as I worked there!! :lol:


----------



## UncleBenBen (Mar 26, 2016)

Tell them you will buy all they have in stock. Then tell them you are going to split it with a bunch of your Navy SEAL buddies and that one of them owns a cargo plane and you and your buddies are going to fly and pick it up to save on shipping costs.

I'll bet the reply will let you know all you need to know!


----------

